

How to Start a Company (and Kiss Like Angelina)  - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/12/business/12howcast.html?_r=1&hpw

======
quizbiz
"Part of the trick to winning on the Web is having a distinct personality"

~~~
HoneyAndSilicon
Yeah, that's about the level of sophistication of this article.

